

ASUS Chromebox: Fanless Haswell in a NUC-like Form Factor, Starting at $179 - FilterJoe
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7735/asus-chromebox-fanless-haswell-in-a-nuclike-form-factor-starting-at-179

======
dudus
Link to ASUS promo page [http://promos.asus.com/us/chrome-
os/chromebox/](http://promos.asus.com/us/chrome-os/chromebox/)

